# 2017 Beavertail Mosquito - Galveston Bound



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

That thing looked so sweet! I know you are excited!


----------



## jeep2448 (Mar 28, 2017)

Looks good


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

another member of the Texas skiff mafia....Say, that might make a cool T shirt.


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

Love it! I just visited BT factory in Bradenton a few weeks ago and also am losing sleep over my BT Mosquito build. I'm getting a very similar configuration to you @Teeser. Mine will be kiwi squeeze center console. Had my first change to fish a Mosquito with a buddy last weekend (BT Mosquito hull #1, which lives here in Texas) and it was fantastic. Only thing I must say is that it needs a different prop config. for our waters here on Texas coast.

I spoke with Jack Foreman at Crossroads and am having him build me a prop per recommendations here on Microskiff. He says it will allow you to run the Mosquito with jackplate all the way up and jump up in water that might seem ultra skinny in Florida but is normal for us in Texas.

Stoked.

Jack also suggested a cavitation plate. Anyone on here have any experience with them on Mosquitos? I used to run one on my custom Gheenoe and it was definitely a game changer when combined with the right jackplate and prop.

-Joe


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

Joe - I took Eric's advice on the prop and went with the "standard" powertech SRD 15 pitch 4 blade. I won't be able to get the motor up all the way on the jackplate, but with 90% of my fishing taking place in the marshes of West Bay it didn't seem necessary. Plus I should be able to squeeze another 3-4 MPH over the cupped prop. Eric said he had put a few SWC 14 pitch props on and was able to jack the motor all the way up - just limited the boat to 31/32 MPH.


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

Rigging has begun!


----------



## Capt.Hiott (May 15, 2017)

Boat looks awesome! I hear people say negative things about BT but I've always loved their skiffs. Congrats man.


----------



## CaptCoonEyes (Mar 24, 2017)

Nice looking skiff


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

Picked up the skiff yesterday and was blown away with the finished product! Had a quick wet test before trailering it back to Panama City for the remainder of my vacation. I was hoping to be able to put it through the paces a bit more while here but it appears this tropical disturbance will keep that from happening...

Liz, Will, and Eric were amazing to work with. The build far and away exceeded my expectations - I couldn't be happier with the final product!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats on your new ride. Your experience and reaction are similar to others who have had Beavertails built. Not sure who the Capt. is talking to regarding negative things about the company.

Is the showroom now finished? It was underway the last time I was there but Liz was frustrated with contractor progress.

Too bad about the tropical system and your vacation. It's messing up a lot of things, including the Emerald Coast Blue Marlin Classic (fishing will be moved back a day). But you'll definitely enjoy the Mosquito when you get back to the flats of south TX!


----------



## jeep2448 (Mar 28, 2017)

I was there Saturday and the showroom does look finished and looks great. If there is any cons to the company,service,or quality it is far out weighed by the pros. These boat are great!!


----------



## Capt.Hiott (May 15, 2017)

Trust me, I think beavertail makes some sick boats and this one is gorgeous. I was just saying theres a lot of people on this forum and a lot of threads that talk about BT, and namely the strike not being good. In my opinion though they are totally wrong. I've never been on a BT skiff that I didn't like. 

I'm super excited for you man! Not to mention pretty jealous! Enjoy it




Zika said:


> Congrats on your new ride. Your experience and reaction are similar to others who have had Beavertails built. Not sure who the Capt. is talking to regarding negative things about the company.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## jeep2448 (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Very nice, Jeepster. You borrowed my color scheme it looks like. Enjoy the new ride!


----------



## jeep2448 (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks, having a grey deck does help with the glare. I love it!


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

Zika said:


> Congrats on your new ride. Your experience and reaction are similar to others who have had Beavertails built. Not sure who the Capt. is talking to regarding negative things about the company.
> 
> Is the showroom now finished? It was underway the last time I was there but Liz was frustrated with contractor progress.
> 
> Too bad about the tropical system and your vacation. It's messing up a lot of things, including the Emerald Coast Blue Marlin Classic (fishing will be moved back a day). But you'll definitely enjoy the Mosquito when you get back to the flats of south TX!


Showroom was completed and most of their gear had been picked over for Father's Day!

I don't consider the storm messing up my vacation - I find watching the waves rolling in on the beach from the storm front pretty interesting and wish I had brought a surfboard. Taking I10 back home tomorrow likely won't be ideal though!

I've also been out admiring the skiff in between rain patches. I know my wife thinks I'm crazy so I can't imagine what others think...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

As long as you're still sleeping in the hotel/condo and not in the skiff, your wife will get over it. 

Safe travels home. Had to navigate a couple squalls yesterday heading west on I-10, but it wasn't too bad. Hopefully it'll be on north by the time you get closer to LA and TX.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful finished product! I definitely have this skiff on my radar screen - would finish it pretty much like you have... Enjoy!


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

Navigated some minor squalls on the way back to Texas on Thursday. It appeared the threat of Tropical Storm Cindy kept most of the traffic off I10. 

Launched the skiff in West Galveston Bay yesterday in 15-20 MPH winds. The boat handled the chop incredibly well and only experienced minor spray that I can likely avoid in the future through trim adjustments. 

Skiff is now in the lift waiting for the weather to improve. Hopefully will be able to put some slime on it next weekend!


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

Congrats! She looks great. Glad y'all made it home safe.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Great looking skiff! The Mosquito is on my short list so let us know how she does? Did you go with a tunnel? I fish around Corpus mainly so interested in a tunnel. What was the total build time? I'll be happy to "show" you around down here in exchange for a test ride


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

Matts said:


> Great looking skiff! The Mosquito is on my short list so let us know how she does? Did you go with a tunnel? I fish around Corpus mainly so interested in a tunnel. What was the total build time? I'll be happy to "show" you around down here in exchange for a test ride


I did not get a tunnel and I'm not sure if the Mosquito is offered with one. For where I fish in West Galveston Bay I was more concerned with draft at rest to get back in the marsh versus running skinny on plane across flats. @Blackdog317 can provide a lot more information on running the boat skinny.

From getting my name on the list to completion was about four months.

I appreciate the offer, but this skiff will rarely be trailered. Between work and an eight month old, being able to drop the boat in the water with the lift is the only way I'll be getting on the water.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for the info! It does sound like you will be busy with the kiddo, which is more worthwhile anyway. 
Cheers,
Matt


----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

Teeser said:


> Navigated some minor squalls on the way back to Texas on Thursday. It appeared the threat of Tropical Storm Cindy kept most of the traffic off I10.
> 
> Launched the skiff in West Galveston Bay yesterday in 15-20 MPH winds. The boat handled the chop incredibly well and only experienced minor spray that I can likely avoid in the future through trim adjustments.
> 
> ...


Awesome man. I can't wait until I get mine.


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

Slimed her this morning within about 10 minutes of getting into the marsh!










Still need to learn to pole the boat a bit better - the GPS indicated some serious "S" shaped patterns. Skiff got plenty shallow and was dead quiet! Couldn't be happier at this point!


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Congrats! I'm actually moving to Sugar Land in one month and would be happy to pole you around, while I wait on my next skiff Keep posting updates as it's nice to know how these boats perform. What's with all that murky water?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

If you take the trolling motor off you will develop poling skills at an accelerated rate.


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

Quite a bit of rain earlier in the week coupled with winds in the 15-20 range stirred up the mud. 

Trolling motor will not be deployed when I head back out this afternoon. Hadn't had a chance to test it yet and wanted to improve my odds at sliming the boat.


----------

